# Best Costumes for Halloween parties - 2013



## jimmy wilson (Oct 6, 2013)

I am going to share costumes best in my views and definitely it will be best for some other too.

Bane Coat:
Like the previous year Bane Coat is still most demanding costume for this Halloween because of its uniqueness, you can add devil or artonist looks in your personality by adopting this Bane coat leather jacket which surely make you the center of all attentions. You can get this jacket from here ==>> http://www.amazon.com/Bane-Coat-Real-Leather-Jacket/dp/B00C7APF9W/
View attachment 176167


Ryan Gosling Drive Scorpion Jacket:
Why you dont try something different, something out of the box, if you already decided to do that than this Gosling Drive Scorpion jacket will be your preference, and if you want Drive jacket in a reasonable price so check out this 
link ==> http://www.amazon.com/Ryan-Gosling-Drive-Scorpion-Jacket/dp/B00AYNURUQ/
View attachment 176170



Superman Smallville Jacket:
Adopt a magical wearer which change your looks from a common man to the great superhero " The Superman" this is best chance for you to show your power, your passion, your dream to be like your favourite superhero, to getting the perfect Superman look visit ==> http://www.amazon.com/Superman-Jacket-Smallville-Leather-Outerwear/dp/B00AYOFQK6/
View attachment 176171


Mass Effect N7 Jacket:
undoubtedly we all are die to play our favourite but what if you got the same looks like your iconic game player, yes this is the good news for all mass effect fans that we are presenting mass effect N7 jacket, this is the best chance to attract the attention of people and get noticed, for all that first you should visit==>http://www.amazon.com/Mass-Effect-Leather-Jacket-Costume/dp/B00AOOYZHG
View attachment 176176


Man of Steel Jacket:
The jacket you are looking is the inspiration from the latest and highest grossing superhero movie "Man of Steel" in which Henry Cavill performed the character of Superman, this the way to show your love towards your best superhero and amaze otehrs towards your outfits ==> http://www.amazon.com/Man-Steel-Superman-Jacket-Synthetic/dp/B00CW1U438/
View attachment 176177


----------

